# Modified Combats



## danteh (14 May 2011)

Hey I came across this picture http://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/4457660.bin?size=620x400 , and noticed that this soldier (member of CSOR) has what my old instructors called a "Combat Tunic". I was wondering what the Dress Regs say on wearing these. I've seen a few Airforce privates and corporals walking around Borden with these on to and I thought they were only for special circumstances. I was just wondering if anyone could clarify this.

Thanks.


----------



## Sig_Des (14 May 2011)

Nothing really about regs, but see this thread:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/98646.0.html


----------



## danteh (14 May 2011)

Just what I was looking for . Thanks


----------

